# question for the field folks



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

ok i have started a couple threads in other areas of this forum about my completing my first fita shoot ( i got a 1210 and am happy with it) and was wondering how you all think fita (90m 70m 50m 30m 1440) compares to field. there is a field course at the club we shoot fita and iv been wanting to go and shoot the course with the field guys. so for you folks that have done a full fita , how does field compare ?


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

bo-w said:


> ok i have started a couple threads in other areas of this forum about my completing my first fita shoot ( i got a 1210 and am happy with it) and was wondering how you all think fita (90m 70m 50m 30m 1440) compares to field. there is a field course at the club we shoot fita and iv been wanting to go and shoot the course with the field guys. so for you folks that have done a full fita , how does field compare ?


For me anyway, they are similiar but different games. Both can be fun and both are very challenging, but different...

I enjoy the variety of different target presentations, distances, face sizes, etc...Plus, even though every NFAA field course has the same exact targets, no 2 courses are the same...

For FITA, the challenges of shooting long distances in the wind etc definitely make you a better shooter, but it just isn't as much fun for me. Standing in one place and shooting a buunch of arrows just gets repetitive after awhile. Not to say i don't like it, I have and will shoot it again, but give me a field round anytime...

I think if you like FITA rounds, you'll like Field rounds as well. Which you end up prefering is going to be up to you...you should at least try it though...

If you're ever in NC, look me up, we'll head to one of our ranges and shoot till our arms fall off...


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

I haven't shot a full fita but I have shot many 600 rounds. Comparing the two is like comparing duck hunting to goose hunting. Similar in equipment, similar that both are birds, but that's about it.

field will challenge you differently from target to target. The same course is never the same from day to day. How much to cut?, how much to bubble off?, how to adjust for the less than ideal footing?, how is the wind behaving?. All things that go into the equation.

now, take into consideration that fita also has a field event with 2 different environments. Marked distance and unmarked distance. Both are challenging in their own ways too.

if you're new to the spots game, there's more to it than look at the stake, set your sight and fling away. It can be very humbling to some, and very challenging to others.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I hear rumors that the FITA round is changing, but I don't know if that is just for World Championships/Olympics - at any rate the change will be shooting only at 50 meters rather than the old 4 distance setup. Could be simply a wild rumor.

There is really very little comparability to FITA and field archery. Standing in a field shooting a million arrows from the same spot is just not my idea of fun. Field is a totally different game requiring a greater degree of practice/preparation to meet a wide variety of environmental, distance, footing, elevation, etc differences for each target. I don't mean to say that one requires a greater degree of skill, but field definitely requires a greater variety of skills. I also find it to be much more satisfying to shoot a quality field score than a FITA score personally.

Another consideration is that there seem to be a lot more field facitlities than FITA facilities in most areas of the US as well as a lot more classes/divisions in which to compete (doubt this is an advantage for field archery though).

Each field range is unique while FITA venues are essentially the same - sort of like playing a round of golf on a driving range rather than on the course. Field is just plain more interesting and fun for many.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

I like and shoot both, but feel that field is just a touch harder because of all the changes in target distance and size, angles and the movement. While FITA has much longer shots, you can get into a groove in it and then it becomes a game of endurance. One bad shot in FITA will wreck your score. Very easy to work hard and come away with six 9's!

In Field, some of the shots are ridiculously easy, but if you don't pay attention to them, you are in a hole immediately! Bad shots don't hurt as much, but a couple of 3's and you'll be hating yourself.

Changes are coming in FITA, but more for the OR rounds that you haven't shot yet. Most of the national events have a qualifying round and then a bracket elimination to determine the winner. Makes it a lot of fun to have to directly beat someone to move ahead!


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I like and shoot both, but feel that field is just a touch harder because of all the changes in target distance and size, angles and the movement. While FITA has much longer shots, you can get into a groove in it and then it becomes a game of endurance. One bad shot in FITA will wreck your score. Very easy to work hard and come away with six 9's!
> 
> In Field, some of the shots are ridiculously easy, but if you don't pay attention to them, you are in a hole immediately! Bad shots don't hurt as much, but a couple of 3's and you'll be hating yourself.
> 
> Changes are coming in FITA, but more for the OR rounds that you haven't shot yet. Most of the national events have a qualifying round and then a bracket elimination to determine the winner. Makes it a lot of fun to have to directly beat someone to move ahead!


You should definitely go to FITA nationals next month


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

JayMc said:


> You should definitely go to FITA nationals next month


The wife has cleared it, now to get it through work and I should be good!:darkbeer:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> The wife has cleared it, now to get it through work and I should be good!:darkbeer:


I built my outdoor spot setup with Navigators. Our "big" field event was this weekend and I didn't want to change arrows and re-tune, but I got protours last week. I had them ready to go in advance and started the process of changing over last night. All that's left (hopefully) is some fine tuning and they'll be ready to go! I like the groups at 70 :darkbeer:


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

JayMc said:


> I built my outdoor spot setup with Navigators. Our "big" field event was this weekend and I didn't want to change arrows and re-tune, but I got protours last week. I had them ready to go in advance and started the process of changing over last night. All that's left (hopefully) is some fine tuning and they'll be ready to go! I like the groups at 70 :darkbeer:


I shot a 1333 last weekend at a FITA event in Florida. Think I can break 1350 if I can keep my head in the game! Having the long and short split up should help!

SB


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> I shot a 1333 last weekend at a FITA event in Florida. Think I can break 1350 if I can keep my head in the game! Having the long and short split up should help!
> 
> SB


1400 or bust


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

bo-w: I think fita type shooting is probably easier to realize improvement. Fewer variables in the course. You shoot longer distances, but with practice you can get comfortable at them.

Field requires more thinking. Every shot is a challenge and you have to assess footing, angle, lighting, etc.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

JayMc said:


> bo-w: I think fita type shooting is probably easier to realize improvement. Fewer variables in the course. You shoot longer distances, but with practice you can get comfortable at them.
> 
> Field requires more thinking. Every shot is a challenge and you have to assess footing, angle, lighting, etc.


mow that you mention it i think that is vary true reguarding fita .as i stated i did my first full fita this weekend and have been looking at my score card thinking about how to improve . i believe if i do the right things in practice i will improve vary quickly to a point honestly i think 1300 isnt out of the question having shot a 1210 this weekend .

thank you all for youre input , i know i need to try a field event. 

Bo


----------

